# Interesting Mathematical Terms?



## Shreddies (Feb 21, 2015)

One of my characters is basically the god of cabbages and geometry, and, after thinking it over, I finally came up with a good name for her: Brassica Prime! ('Brass' to her friends)

Then I found out that Brassica Prime is a cabbage god from Runescape. 

Anyways, can anyone think of interesting mathematical terms which might work as a name? I thought of Tess as a petname from Tesseract, but I can't think of how to merge it with cabbages well enough.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Feb 21, 2015)

How about Dionne Rive? It'd have the initials D. Rive, but her friends would just call her Delta.


----------



## 2WayParadox (Feb 21, 2015)

You could link a mathematical spiral to the pattern of leaves in a cabbage


----------



## Panda (Feb 21, 2015)

I keep trying to play with the letters in the word "cabbage" and the Pythagorean theorum (a^2 + b^2 = c^2, where "a" and "b" are the lengths of the legs of a right triangle and "c" is the length of the hypotenuse), but I'm not coming up with anything clever. 

By the way, are cabbage gods a _thing_? I'm sort of dumbfounded that both you and runescape came up with the idea of creating a god of cabbages. Is that a bizarre coincidence or is there some sort of cabbage god trope that I didn't know about?


----------



## Shreddies (Feb 21, 2015)

Panda said:


> By the way, are cabbage gods a _thing_? I'm sort of dumbfounded that both you and runescape came up with the idea of creating a god of cabbages. Is that a bizarre coincidence or is there some sort of cabbage god trope that I didn't know about?



I don't think I've ever heard serious mention of a cabbage deity outside of humor before. The closest trope for it would probably be Odd Job Gods (Which is where I found out about Brassica Prime, actually).

For me, I was just trying to fill out the lower levels of my pantheon with some very narrow domains that were not flashy, but common and practical enough to be plausible. So it sort of went like: Agriculture > Vegetable > Cabbage. *Shrug*



2WayParadox said:


> You could link a mathematical spiral to the pattern of leaves in a cabbage



I think I might. I've already established her liking fractals, and bizarre/alien geometries.


----------



## Velka (Feb 21, 2015)

2WayParadox said:


> You could link a mathematical spiral to the pattern of leaves in a cabbage



I'm not sure if cabbages follow a Fibonacci spiral, but if they do that could be a start. Related to it is the Golden spiral.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Feb 21, 2015)

I keep getting associations to this guy: Charles Babbage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Panda (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh my god, you could have a computer invented by Bharles Cabbage, and name its programmer "Ada Lovelettuce". 

(sorry, I'm both a programmer and a lover of bad puns.)


----------



## Penpilot (Feb 21, 2015)

The word brassica derives from bresic, a Celtic word for cabbage

I think Cabbage follows fractal patterns.

Bresic Fracta --> Frac for short. 

Or there's pi. 

Bresic Pi.


Not the best but something to work with.


----------



## Ireth (Feb 21, 2015)

Mmmmm, cabbage pie... XD


----------



## Hainted (Feb 21, 2015)

To commune with her would require punching patterns into a card and feeding them to the Cabbage Engine. Let's see...

Oleracea Mollifier or Molly?


----------



## Penpilot (Feb 21, 2015)

Had some time to shake some cobwebs of the mathematical terminology, and nerd out a bit.  

Anyway.

There's a term for a certain mathematical notation, A sub n. It's used in many ways like indicating the nth element in a sequence or set. It looks like this.








A1 is the first element and so forth. And the way it's pronounced is A sub one. 

But n doesn't have to be a number. It can be anything you want depending on your needs. (also A doesn't have to be used either. B or C or anything else can be used. But any way...) So it's perfectly fine to write something like A-sub-cabbage + A-sub-lettuce = A-sub-vegitables. They're just names representing what you need. 

So where am I going with this? Well just a little word play.

A-sub sounds like the name Asa. 

So if you had a name like Asa Bresic and said it somewhat quickly it sounds like A sub bresic, which is kind of like saying "A Cabbage." 

Something to think about.


----------



## 2WayParadox (Feb 21, 2015)

Cabbage is so underrated by some people, but give me a green cabbage and I'll make some great food with it. Long live cabbage!

Also, cabbage is vital or poor populations because it's rich in vitamin C and lots of other goodies.

Long live cabbage! (shouted very aggressively)


----------



## psychotick (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi,

Just a thought - Isosceles Green or Isosceles Vega (Ivy to her friends)

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Ruby (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Shreddies,

How about, Fibonacci Pie. She doesn't always tell the truth.


----------



## Trick (Feb 24, 2015)

Tesseract Cavoli? Cavoli is Italian for cabbage.

Or Tesseract Kaali (Finnish for Cabbage)

Cabbage has some great sounding names in other languages, which is kind of surprising.


----------



## Panda (Feb 26, 2015)

It's a shame she isn't the goddess of computers and cabbage. She could have been Moore Slaw.  (say it out loud...)


----------

